

The future of health care - zoenicole
http://backoffice.mymedicus.com/1039200/home

======
zoenicole
It is 3:00am you need to get up for work in 4 hours. Your toddler is running a
fever. You think it is probably just the flu that your other 2 children just
got over. But what if you are wrong. How many times have you dealt with this
situation. Experts claim that 70% of hospital visits can be done over the
phone. That is the Future of medicine. $29.95 a month covers your whole family
and your prescriptions are delivered right to your door. Save up to 70% of
subscriptions, Lab work and X-rays.

